
Project Trident Moves to Void Linux from FreeBSD - type0
https://project-trident.org/post/os_migration/
======
russiandriver
Why not OpenBSD?

~~~
pnako
Well, considering they're moving due to things like poor Wifi, GPU and
Bluetooth support...

